
What is the point of wearing gloves? - ponsin
What is the point of wearing gloves? If I touch a contaminated surface and then my face I&#x27;ll get Corona whether or not I am wearing gloves the entire time. I could swap gloves every few minutes, but hand washing every few minutes is much easier. Yet it appears that glove wearing is recommended and common. Why is that?
======
thyrsus
For myself, it's easier to remember not to touch my face when wearing gloves.

The degree to which the following are effective is speculation: Skin generates
oils that collect dirt, including viruses; gloves do not. Skin is likely more
porous than glove material. If skin gets cut (e.g., I have a torn cuticle) it
takes longer to heal than replacing a glove.

------
meerita
Well, the point is not touching your face, with or without gloves if you're
out. The gloves will hold the first contact, if you ditch them later you
cannot get contaminated.

